# Prayers for Bella - ITP diagnosis?



## mrskmac81 (May 4, 2012)

So last night I noticed Bella had a few bruises/blood spots on her back, and after further investigation I found more on her legs. We went to the vet this morning and it sounds like it is ITP - they ran blood tests and will call me tonight with results but we've already started Prednisone. I'm a nervous wreck, cried the whole drive home. Of course Bella looked at me like I was crazy!! she's still eating, drinking, playing (only now I'm carrying her up the stairs so she doesn't hurt herself!). The dr. thinks it may have been the lepto vaccine we gave her last weekend. Please keep her in your thoughts and pay attention to your furbabies' skin!! I actually scared myself silly reading other posts about this so it's nice to know I'm not the only one dealing with this condition. So glad to have this forum to share!!

Thank you all

--Kim :smcry:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Are you on FB---there is a site there that covers much about this--just in case you are.
Another thing that causes this kind of bruising is pancreatitis. Did your vet do a snap test?
How old is Bella? She must still be very young. 
Which Lepto vaccine did she get? It would be in her book. The newer vaccine covers more strains & isn't as dangerous apparently. It also lasts longer, I think---not positive about that.
I sure hope we are negative here!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I hope Bella will be fine. These vaccines are scary today,so many stories of bad reactions on our babies.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so sorry little Bella is having problems! Did they check for tick borne diseases as well?

Know I'll be keeping Bella in my prayers and will be looking for your update.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tick B disease can actually precipitate ITP! You are sharp Terry!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear the news about Bella. Thoughts and prayers to you both, I know how worrysome these things are. Keep us posted.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry Kim! Bella is in my prayers. Please keep us posted on her.

My best friends Goldendoodle had this happen to her. Not 100% sure if it was ITP but it sounds like it. She had bruising all over her body and extremely low platelet count. They think it was from the Lyme vaccine. The breed is predisposed to this as well. She was on a few rounds of prednisone. She has made a great recovery and her vet will not administer any vaccines to her now to air on the side of precaution. Not sure this is comforting but thought I would share it with you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kim - i'm so sorry. I didn't even know what ITP was so looked it up. Was Bella displaying the other symptoms? Just wondering because if not than maybe it's something else. Hoping that Bella will be alright and sending (((HUGS)))


----------



## mrskmac81 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone. So we are still waiting for the blood results to confirm, but we have started her on Prednisone just in case. I adopted Bella through a yorkie rescue so she is going to be 6 years old tomorrow. I have NO idea what her real history is unforunately since the woman that originally had her surrendered her to another couple who gave her to the rescue. I thought we were being responsible with the lepto vaccine but maybe not. She also had her second lyme vaccinet that day so it could have been either one. We are 99% sure she wasn't bitten by a tick or anything, but the doctor ran the full gamut of tests to rule everything out. We shall see. She is playing and trying to eat my lunch as we speak so she is definitely unaware that there's a problem. I will check out that facebook site.

Thank you all for the support!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It may also have been the combination of both vaccines on the same day? 
I have read quite a bit negative about the Lyme vaccine, especially in Austria.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That's one of the reasons many of us give the vaccines one at a time. If there is a reaction, at least you know which vaccine it is. Is Lepto a big issue where you are? My vet doesn't recommend it in NYC.


----------



## mrskmac81 (May 4, 2012)

I live North of Boston and not far from conservation land, so the vets here all seem to recommend the lepto vaccine (my cousin has a Malt and told me she got the shot too). I think I may just nix it from the list from now on - not taking chances. And I did ask them if it was OK to give her both and they never indicated it would be an issue so live and learn.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for a full recovery! I too did nor know what ITP was, I looked it up!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I have to look ITP up too. I'm so sorry poor Bella had this kind of reaction  Hope she's okay. Will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

mrskmac81 said:


> I live North of Boston and not far from conservation land, so the vets here all seem to recommend the lepto vaccine (my cousin has a Malt and told me she got the shot too). I think I may just nix it from the list from now on - not taking chances. And I did ask them if it was OK to give her both and they never indicated it would be an issue so live and learn.


Kim, I didn't realize you were in Reading, MA. I am in Lowell on the Dracut line. I do not get the Lepto vaccine and my vet said it isn't necessary. After this occurance I wouldn't think your vet wouldn't even suggest this vaccine again for Bella. And if your vet does recommend it, I think I would find another vet (not to sound rude). The Goldendoodle that I PM'ed you about with IMT is treated at an animal hospital in North Andover.

Maybe when things settle down Opey and Bella can have an SM meet up.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (May 10, 2012)

Kimberly I'm so sorry you are going through this. One of my dogs, Taylor, had ITP in '08 when she was 11. It was a scary time, and like you we noticed a small bruise the size of a nickel but on her belly. She acted absolutely fine, and I almost felt silly going to the vet, but he recongnized it right away and we got blood tests back within minutes as they do them in house. They sent us to a vet hospital that has internal medicine specialists--which I highly recommend. Anyway, if it is ITP what happened to Taylor is that she became bruised all over her body and it was frightening to look at but I believe she felt fine. They started her right away on Prednisone and she responded very well. That is the key. The bruising is from the low platelet level. Every day her platelets came up. She spent 4 days in the hospital, but made a fabulous recovery. We had frequent specialist visits for about a year to recheck her platelets but she never had another problem with it. In Taylors case there was no cause found, which is very common. She hadn't had any vaccines. It just happened. She went on to live 4 more years and never had the issue again. I tell you all this to give you hope that your baby can survive this. 

I will keep your little one in my prayers. PM me if I can help.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Kim - 
How scary for you. I am thinking of you and Bella this afternoon and hope that you have an update soon. You must be so worried.
My Lhasa Apso, Grendel, had thrombocytopenia too - when he was about 6 years old. He was being put under anesthesia for teeth cleaning, and he suddenly started developing bruises. He was treated with prednisone too, with the dose decreasing very gradually over several months. We had to watch him very carefully. It was really scary, but he did okay and lived to be fifteen without another incident.
I grew up not too far from you, in Andover, and now live in Worcester, so we are almost neighbors


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up prayers.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Ask for something for her tummy. The prednisone can be rough on it. Some vets tend to want to treat these little babies as they would a large breed.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Interesting article regarding Lepto vaccine:

Smoke and Mirrors | The Leptospirosis Vaccine for Dogs


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My 15 year old Crisse has ITP. Thank God I was home when I saw blood in her stool. Her platelet count was dangerously low, Crisse could have bled out and died. Yes, prednisone is the course of action. It's been years now, my beauty is fine, except for the fact she has some old lady problems. Lol. 

Praying for your beautiful Bella, Kim. Please give the prednisone exactly as prescribed. I remember Crisse's platelets were tested every 3 months for awhile. Now, it's twice a year. 
Xoxoxo


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> Interesting article regarding Lepto vaccine:
> 
> Smoke and Mirrors | The Leptospirosis Vaccine for Dogs


I got sick to my stomach reading this. All I can do is shake my head and say "why?" Why are companies and individuals so hungry for money that they cause wide spread sorrow? Do vets not take the oath to "first do no harm"?
In the past I just had my dogs get the stupid 5 way. But, MiMi's breeder warned me not to get the lepto and to space the vaccines. Thank you Josy for doing the research and educating the people who adopt your puppies. Thank you SM forum for spreading the word.

I just wish that dear little Bella will recover and be as healthy as she is happy and pretty.


----------



## mrskmac81 (May 4, 2012)

Ooooh Bella loves meeting other dogs, though she barks like a mad woman at them (my guess is if I spoke dog, she would say hey you! play with me!). 

And yes, no lepto vaccine for us - I should have listened to my gut that said it wasn't necessary but my cousin gave it to her maltese so chalk it up to being a first time owner! 





lmillette said:


> Kim, I didn't realize you were in Reading, MA. I am in Lowell on the Dracut line. I do not get the Lepto vaccine and my vet said it isn't necessary. After this occurance I wouldn't think your vet wouldn't even suggest this vaccine again for Bella. And if your vet does recommend it, I think I would find another vet (not to sound rude). The Goldendoodle that I PM'ed you about with IMT is treated at an animal hospital in North Andover.
> 
> Maybe when things settle down Opey and Bella can have an SM meet up.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

It's good to know that little Bella is feeling good. I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## NWmaltesemom (Jul 24, 2011)

*Thoughts are with Bella*

I also had a dog who developed ITP 2 years ago. I was in Florida as my dad was hospitalized and when I called my husband he told me he noticed bruising on Baileys leg. I told him to take him to the vet immediately and he did. They discovered Bailey only had 10,000 platelets. He was rushed to the vet hospital and placed on IV prednisone for four days until his platelets were high enough for my husband to take him home. My husband said the night he left Bailey at the hospital he sat in his car and just cried because he thought he might not see him again. He was on prednisone in tapering doses over the next year with frequent testing of his platelets. I had him tested for blood disorder to make sure his bone marrow was functioning properly. He was indeed producing platelets but his body was destroying them. His ITP was autoimmune induced. I have thought about vaccines being the problem as he always responds poorly after his vaccinations. I spoke to the vet about future vaccinations and he told me that there are many types of factors that affect the immune system and that he would still vaccinate. I have indeed had distemper and rabies vaccines since that time but I always have his platelets tested first. 
I know this is a scary time for Bella and you but stay the course your vet recommends. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## mrskmac81 (May 4, 2012)

For those of you who have had your dogs on Prednisone - have you noticed any long-term side effects? Vet just called and we'll re-check her on Friday morning - I'm also keeping an eye out for any new spots or bruising, but haven't seen any (and swear the spots on her belly are fading). So hopefully we'll get good news after the next test and stay on the source of meds. I am giving her Prednisone 2x a day for 3 weeks and then 1/2 pill once a day for 3 weeks. I'll talk to them about regular testing, etc. at our next appt. This is sooo heart wrenching, and it's Bella's birthday today. She has not changed her behavior at all, so I'm hoping this all goes away soon. I'm definitely counting out the Lyme/Lepto vaccines from my list for now - I just don't trust them anymore after reading about all of this, so even though I know dogs who get lepto and are fine, I agree now it was unnecessary. Sigh, have I mentioned again how great it is to hear everyone's stories? Really helps me not feel like a bad mommy and know that these things sometimes just happen :grouphug:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Kim, I'm so sorry to hear about Bella. You are not a bad mommy at all! Sometimes, things happen that we could never have expected. At least, there are options for treatment with ITP and I do hope that the prednisone works well for your pup! *Happy Birthday to your sweet Bella!*


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

From my Bella to your Bella - prayers up!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

prayers and hugs .


----------



## mrskmac81 (May 4, 2012)

Bella wanted to say thank you to everyone for supporting her (and making her fluff mom feel better!). I will keep everyone posted and I'm amazed at how common this seems to be (again with the vaccine debate!).

Thank you all!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kimberly, did they confirm through the blood work that it actually IS ITP? I must have missed that posting if they did. 
A lot of vets recommend vaccines together because they are not so practiced w/small dogs. If your vet isn't I would consider seeking someone out that is. I am concerned that he/she would recommend inoculations together for a small dog.
For our area (rat infested) I have chosen to do the lepto shot each year (although I do not like to). Even this article Pam posted gave that as one reason to give the vaccine. We are almost due for Kitzel & I am not looking forward to it. We are also rabies due soon so I will do that first and lepto in a month afterward--postponing it as long as I can.
I would also not give any flea/tick/heartworm near the time of ANY vaccine. JMHO


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Kim, we did not see any long term problems from the prednisone after taking it for 3-4 months (with a gradually declining dose). I know that when you read about it, the side effects can be scary, but sometimes I guess we have no choice. We did give him Marin, a supplement for liver support.

However, my vet did say no more shots ever. She felt is was just too risky - that once there had been this kind of event, it was just not worth the risk. The immune system just may not be able to handle it. My vet is very pro-vaccination, so I was surprised at the time. So he never had another shot ever, not even rabies.

I hope Bella is doing well today!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (May 10, 2012)

Our Vet also said no more vaccines, even though Taylors ITP was felt to be autoimmune. The vaccines are just so taxing on the immune system. She even wrote a letter to the county justifying why she couldnt have the rabies vaccine and they were fine with that. No side effects from the prednisone either--it saved her life. Our vet specialist also was very adamant that Taylor not take certain medications the rest of her life as well. Apparently there are some antibiotics that could cause a relapse of the ITP. 
Once her platelets went back up, they stayed up for the rest of her life.

It continues to amaze me that this blood disease comes on so rapidly and can be life-threatening. I shudder to think if we had waited to 'see what would happen'. The vet said they start to just bleed out and there is very little hope, if not caught in time. Since then I always checked my dogs skin frequently for bruises or any other issues.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

mrskmac81 said:


> Ooooh Bella loves meeting other dogs, though she barks like a mad woman at them (my guess is if I spoke dog, she would say hey you! play with me!).
> 
> And yes, no lepto vaccine for us - I should have listened to my gut that said it wasn't necessary but my cousin gave it to her maltese so chalk it up to being a first time owner!


Well, Opey would be barking right back at her!!  He would probably be saying "Hey!! You look like me!!". He always seems to like it when he sees his own breed! :w00t: 

We will have to set something at some point, how fun would that be! I know Barbaba (Zoe's Mom88) comes to Boston and we are planning to meet up, so maybe we could all meet up and have ourselves a small Boston SM meet up!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh praying for the best for Bella :grouphug:


----------



## mrskmac81 (May 4, 2012)

I think someone asked if the ITP diagnosis was confirmed, and yes, it was after her first blood tests. Bella went to the vet again Friday and on Saturday we got the good news that her clotting factors are all up and her platelets went up to 35,000 in just 2.5 days on the Prednisone. Plus all her bruises are starting to fade (and look like freckles) and the purple bruises on her knees are all gone. He also said there is a definite increase in white blood cells because of the steroids, so everything is working as it should. PHEW!!! :chili:

We originally saw one doctor at the vet practice here, but on that emergency visit we saw another one and he seems much more in tune with small dogs, so he's my only vet from now on. He's been great checking up on her every few days and not charging me for some of the tests because of bad samples, etc. He absolutely loves Bella too and basically recommended NO other vaccines other than rabies from now on, since she had that about a month before I got her and had no effects. Everything else is now nixed off the list though he did say I could continue giving her the Interceptor and Frontline, since those also had no ill effects when we gave them to her more than a month ago. 

One thing I did want to ask everyone who has dealt with this is if the prednisone seemed to totally screw with your Malt's bathroom routines! I'm going nuts over here! I can keep up with the peeing (and my insomnia helps with middle of the night runs outside) but today Bella decided, hey, let's poop in the house, which she has NEVER done. It was almost immediate after eating, and my husband wasn't watching her in the kitchen to see the signs first. I'm freaking out that our housebreaking routine is going the way of the do-do :smpullhair: Do you all think it could be the steroids just messing with her system?? She has definitely been a little lazier than usual too. I'm calling the vet to schedule a follow-up and will also ask.
Thank you everyone!!



Gizmo'sMom said:


> Our Vet also said no more vaccines, even though Taylors ITP was felt to be autoimmune. The vaccines are just so taxing on the immune system. She even wrote a letter to the county justifying why she couldnt have the rabies vaccine and they were fine with that. No side effects from the prednisone either--it saved her life. Our vet specialist also was very adamant that Taylor not take certain medications the rest of her life as well. Apparently there are some antibiotics that could cause a relapse of the ITP.
> Once her platelets went back up, they stayed up for the rest of her life.
> 
> It continues to amaze me that this blood disease comes on so rapidly and can be life-threatening. I shudder to think if we had waited to 'see what would happen'. The vet said they start to just bleed out and there is very little hope, if not caught in time. Since then I always checked my dogs skin frequently for bruises or any other issues.


----------



## mrskmac81 (May 4, 2012)

That would be great! Bella also likes seeing her own breed, though she towers over the only other Maltese we know, hahaha. She's a big girl 

I'd love to set something up, I doubt I'll ever get her to like big dogs, but if she can at least get to know some little ones, we'll be good :thumbsup:




lmillette said:


> Well, Opey would be barking right back at her!!  He would probably be saying "Hey!! You look like me!!". He always seems to like it when he sees his own breed! :w00t:
> 
> We will have to set something at some point, how fun would that be! I know Barbaba (Zoe's Mom88) comes to Boston and we are planning to meet up, so maybe we could all meet up and have ourselves a small Boston SM meet up!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

mrskmac81 said:


> That would be great! Bella also likes seeing her own breed, though she towers over the only other Maltese we know, hahaha. She's a big girl
> 
> I'd love to set something up, I doubt I'll ever get her to like big dogs, but if she can at least get to know some little ones, we'll be good :thumbsup:


Hope Bella is doing good. Opey is considered "big" for a Maltese I think. He is certainly bigger then most of the Malts here.  Let me know when would be good for you and Bella or we could wait until Barbara and Zoe are in town an try to meet up around that time.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good news on Bella's getting better. Keep up the good work! 
Yes, prednisone causes lots of urination! It also increases the appetite so maybe you have more poop! 
Keep us posted on what the vet says.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Im trying to catch up with everyone hope Bellas doing better i will keep her in my prayers :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

mrskmac81 said:


> One thing I did want to ask everyone who has dealt with this is if the prednisone seemed to totally screw with your Malt's bathroom routines!
> !


Yes indeed!

When Dolcina was on Prednisone, her Neurologist told me to feed her feline food F/D, yes, feline food, because the steroid makes their poop very diarriah.

So I did and it helped and her poop became normal again.


----------

